

Retrieve autofilled passwords on Safari & Chrome browsers in 5 Steps - mmackh
http://baseping.com/how-to-retrieve-autofilled-passwords-on-a-safari-chrome-browsers

======
tosbourn
If you are posting this as a quick hack for remembering stored but forgotten
passwords then excellent.

If this is more about browser security, that is expected behavior.

